# Digitalkamera



## hammer12 (15. November 2002)

Habe vor mir eine Digitalkamera für ca. 200 - 400 EUR zu kaufen... 

Was muss ich beim Kauf beachten? Die Kamera sollte keine Profi-Cam sein, aber trotzdem gute Bilder liefern. 

Welche Modelle sind in der Preisklasse zu empfehlen?


----------



## Dunsti (15. November 2002)

ich hab den Thread mal ins richtige Forum geschoben 


Dunsti


----------



## Vitalis (15. November 2002)

Hammer... guck Dich ein wenig durch die Threads hier durch, dann wirst sehen, daß Deine Frage schon öfter beantwortet wurde  So groß ist das Forum ja noch nicht..


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (16. November 2002)

HIER
geht's um die preisklasse


----------



## mageDSA (19. November 2002)

Ich kann Dir eine Ixus *V*²   nur empfehlen.

Bin sehr zufrieden mit der Digicam.

Klein fein und geile Fotos.


----------

